# How long after first steps until fully walking?



## kellie_w

Well, I'm a very proud mummy, Luke just took his first 2 wobbly 1st steps. :happydance: How long can I expect until he is fully walking? hehe I'm so excited!!! X


----------



## Torz

Well done Luke, here where the fun begins lol.

Alfie took his first steps on 30th August & is now walking near enough full time. To start with he was crawling with just one or two steps here & there. Then he was starting to take more & more steps but crawling was still he main form of getting around. Slowly tho the walking became more his main form of movement. Now the only time i see him crawl is when he has to go over a step or there is a gap etc.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Well done Luke! Daisy took almost 4 months between first steps and confidently walking.


----------



## rihanna

my LO took first steps at 11months and was fully walking by his first birthday - maybe even a week or so before x


----------



## _Vicky_

Fynn took his first steps at 18 months and 3 days and its about now that he is choosing to walk rather than crawl so 2 and a bit months x


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Well done!!! Aiden took steps at 1 and walked confidently by 15ish months x


----------



## sun

Bun took about 3 months from first steps to walking rather than crawling.


----------



## littlestar85

About 4 weeks for us! X


----------



## DaisyBee

Megans first steps were at 14 months, and within 2 weeks she wouldn't crawl anymore. It happened really fast! It was like the hard part for her was the confidence to take those first coulple steps.


----------



## polaris

Thomas took his first wobbly steps at 11.5 months. He was walking confidently at 14.5 months, so about 3 months for us.


----------



## LilDreamy

CONGRATS!! :)

Alexa just started randomly taking first steps as well... but it takes alot for me to get them out of her.

Her confidence is way low.. she actually get's really scared when you try to get her to walk. So I've just been letting her walk around the house alot using my fingers.

Hopefully our lil ones will be walking soon. :) So exciting!


----------



## Cleo

Yay walking! Duck took about 6 weeks to go from first steps to confident walking...it's so fun to watch their progress!


----------



## pixydust

Jake began taking his first steps about 3 weeks ago and now will always walk over crawling but still isn't what i'd call fully walking x


----------



## DaizyDoll

Yay for Luke *claps hands & whoops& :lol:.

It differs and there's the "duckling walking" to then proper walking. My LO didn't do the duckling walk (sort of walking properly but wobbly and falling over a lot) until 7 weeks after he took his first steps. My nephew took his first steps and by the end of that week was a very stable walker.

I'm sorry this isn't much help but I just wanted to say that it differs dramatically :)


----------



## cleckner04

Well done Luke!!! :D

Emma took about 5 weeks from first steps to full blown walking with no crawling. :flower:


----------



## Odd Socks

bella took her first wobbly steps at 13.5 months & was confidently walking a couple of weeks later. she was one who took ages to take those steps unaided, but once she did, she just went for it.
xx


----------

